# JavaDoc, API



## Sascha Birohi (23. Apr 2014)

1 a)Implementieren Sie die Klasse Queen. Ein Queen-Objekt hat eine X- und Y- Koordinate, sowie die Anzahl der in Konflikt stehenden anderen Damen.
  b) Lassen Sie die Klasse Queen das Interface Comparable implementieren. Es soll ein Queen-Objekt mit einem Anderen anhand der Anzahl der Konflikte verglichen werden.  

2a)Implementieren Sie die Klasse Heuristic,  welche von der Klasse BasicQueenSolver erbt. Diese soll eine Lösung des Damenproblems für ein 50x50-Feld mittels Heuristischer Optimierung ausgeben.
   b) Implementieren Sie die abstrakte Methode solve. Implementieren Sie die Heuristische Optimierung wie auf der ersten Seite beschrieben. Falls Sie Probleme haben, orientieren Sie sich an dem Algorithmus und den Hilfsmethoden, die am Ende des Übungsblatts angegeben sind.

ich sitze Tagelang schon davor und weiß nicht wie ich das machen soll.

Außerdem bin ich nicht so gut in programmieren.

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## anti-held (23. Apr 2014)

Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben, aber wir helfen dabei

Wenn du schon Tage davorsitzt, was hast du denn schon alles erstellt?
Wir haben das Aufgabenblatt nicht (also auch nicht die Algorithmen, Hilfsmethoden etc)


----------



## Sascha Birohi (23. Apr 2014)

anti-held hat gesagt.:


> Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben, aber wir helfen dabei
> 
> Wenn du schon Tage davorsitzt, was hast du denn schon alles erstellt?
> Wir haben das Aufgabenblatt nicht (also auch nicht die Algorithmen, Hilfsmethoden etc)


ich kann das Aufgabenblatt hochladen.

Naja ich habe eherlich gesagt noch nichts


----------



## anti-held (23. Apr 2014)

Wie schon gesagt, deine Hausaufgaben machen werden wir dir nicht.
Einen Ansatz solltest du schon bringen.


----------



## Flown (23. Apr 2014)

Also es ist schon mal hilfreich, wenn wir den Übungszettel/Hilfsklassen usw. haben.


----------

